# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Акция "Бонусы активистам!"

## JAHolper

По итогам следующего месяца пять самых активных форумчан получат бонусы в знак признания за активное участие и поддержку интересных будней нашего форума!

Посмотреть свою активность можно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Статистика изменяется в режиме реального времени и рассчитывается за прошедший месяц. Поэтому чтобы быть в топе, надо проявлять активность в течение всего месяца.
Активность начисляется в основном за сообщения и немного за посещения.

Результаты июня:
Mouse - 5 000 BYRJAHolper - 4 000 BYRvova230 - 3 000 BYRSDS - 2 000 BYRMr_Vinni - 1 000 BYR

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Я бы к 1 месту добавил бы цветной ник на месяц(цвет выбирается победителем, кроме цветов администрации)

----------


## JAHolper

Да без проблем. =)

----------


## JAHolper

Пришло время подытожить акцию и начать новую!

Бонус распределился следующим образом:Mouse - 5 000 BYRJAHolper - 4 000 BYRvova230 - 3 000 BYRSDS - 2 000 BYRMr_Vinni - 1 000 BYRЗа призами обращайтесь в личку.
Теперь мы пойдём дальше и в новой акции бонус смогут получить все форумчане! Подробности здесь.

----------

